# Голоса



## tema (13 Фев 2016)

Всем здрасти! Ребят подскажите пожалуйста , возможно ли поставить оригинальные голоса от баяна "Юпитер" в баян Hohner Genius 4 120c de luxe , если да то сколько это будет стоить , и какова вообще цена юпитерских голосов, и вообще есть ли смысл такой переделки , будет ли он звучать так же как "Юпитер" ( корпус ведь тоже имеет значения. ..)? Спасибо.


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Фев 2016)

tema (13.02.2016, 09:23) писал:


> вообще есть ли смысл такой переделки , будет ли он звучать так же как "Юпитер" ( корпус ведь тоже имеет значения. ..)?


 Вы уже сами ответили на свой вопрос, а за цену голосов + их вкорячить, так проще купить б/у Юпитер


----------



## zet10 (13 Фев 2016)

Смысла нет ни какого! Однозначно будет проигрывать Юпитеру по звучанию,корпус не рассчитан на планку Бпитера.Лучше купить настоящий Юпитер.


----------

